# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #216 (10/2018)



## PCGH_Raff (30. August 2018)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 10/2018.   Die neue    Ausgabe liegt ab dem ersten Mittwoch des  Monats, in  diesem  Fall also    dem 5. September, am Kiosk. Die Digitalversion gibt's  schon ab  dem 31. August um 14:00  Uhr. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte  PC  Games    Hardware  teilweise einige Werktage vor dem  Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag    (EVT).

Die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen       möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst wir       nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, sehr selten auch mal Urlaub       haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darniederliegen könnten.   Auch    wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort   schreiben,  seid    versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört  verhallt!                            

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mapesh (1. September 2018)

*AW: Welche Inhalte der PCGH #216 Ausgabe 10/2018 haben Ihnen gefallen?*

Super hinbekommen.


*Jetzt kaufen: Die PCGH #216 10/2018 erscheint am 05. September 2018 in gedruckter Form und ist bereits ab dem 31. August 2018 ab ca. 14 Uhr als digitaler Early Access erhältlich. Die Ausgabe können Sie auch bequem im Aboshop bestellen, entweder als gedruckte Version oder auch als Epaper.*
*gekauft um dann festzustellen dass euer Epaper Link zu einem alten Heft gehört. Bringt mich nicht um, aber macht doch bitte eure Arbeit gescheit. 1.09.2018 21 Uhr 40*


----------



## Olstyle (2. September 2018)

*AW: Welche Inhalte der PCGH #216 Ausgabe 10/2018 haben Ihnen gefallen?*

Der Link ist schlicht der falsche, das wäre der richtige:
Computec Shop

HDR in Games hab ich mir mehrfach gewünscht und AER steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste. Ob ich wohl ne Chance habe dass die 10 am Montag doch schon am Flughafen liegt?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2018)

*AW: Welche Inhalte der PCGH #216 Ausgabe 10/2018 haben Ihnen gefallen?*

Moin!



mapesh schrieb:


> Super hinbekommen.
> 
> 
> *Jetzt kaufen: Die PCGH #216 10/2018 erscheint am 05. September 2018 in gedruckter Form und ist bereits ab dem 31. August 2018 ab ca. 14 Uhr als digitaler Early Access erhältlich. Die Ausgabe können Sie auch bequem im Aboshop bestellen, entweder als gedruckte Version oder auch als Epaper.*
> *gekauft um dann festzustellen dass euer Epaper Link zu einem alten Heft gehört. Bringt mich nicht um, aber macht doch bitte eure Arbeit gescheit. 1.09.2018 21 Uhr 40*



Tut mir leid, da hat's die URL nicht aktualisiert. Warum auch immer. Schreib bitte eine E-Mail an computec@dpv.de oder digitalservices@dpv.de.  Wichtig ist, dass du auch deinen Namen und die Mailadresse des  Digital-Accounts angibst, damit der Kundenservice nach dir suchen kann.  Die können wir dann helfen. 

Alternativ schicke ich dir ein echtes 10er-Heft aus unserem Bestand, sobald unsere Exemplare da sind. Das dürfte aber noch ein paar Tage dauern.



Olstyle schrieb:


> [...]Ob ich wohl ne Chance habe dass die 10 am Montag doch schon am Flughafen liegt?



Ich fürchte, das wird nicht passieren, da die Auslieferung einfach  noch nicht stattgefunden hat. Aber du könntest da enfach mal fragen  –  oder die Online-Variante kaufen. Am Tablet ist das gar nicht so  schlecht. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (4. September 2018)

*AW: Welche Inhalte der PCGH #216 Ausgabe 10/2018 haben Ihnen gefallen?*

Freue mich schon aufs Magazin am nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. September 2018)

*AW: Welche Inhalte der PCGH #216 Ausgabe 10/2018 haben Ihnen gefallen?*

Du meinst morgen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Cleriker999 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Welche Inhalte der PCGH #216 Ausgabe 10/2018 haben Ihnen gefallen?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Link ist schlicht der falsche, das wäre der richtige:
> Computec Shop
> 
> HDR in Games hab ich mir mehrfach gewünscht und AER steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste. Ob ich wohl ne Chance habe dass die 10 am Montag doch schon am Flughafen liegt?



Falls es dich interresiert  Hardware Unboxed hat auch vor kurzen ein Video mit vielen Benchmarks veröffentlicht. 


Youtube
"Does Enabling HDR / G-Sync HDR Impact Game Performance?" 

MFG


----------



## Olstyle (5. September 2018)

Es ist ein Video und ich gerade WLAN-los...
Aber Guru3D hat es auch mal kurz andiskutiert und sieht die Farbkompression beim CB-Test als Problem. 
Den Artikel schau ich mir an sobald ich ein Magazin in die Hände bekommen oder er bei PCGH-Plus landet.


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2018)

Bin auch im Urlaub und hab mir das erste mal die digitale Variante gegönnt.
Gar nicht übel zu lesen auf meinem Covertibel. Die Vergleichbilder in HDR gehen natürlich bei einer digitalen Variante völlig unter. Aber die größe ist auch noch leicht zu stemmen mit 200MB, die hat man schnell mal drauf gezogen und kann dann offline lesen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (6. September 2018)

nur schade das mit den SSD Tuning nicht dabei war wie im letzten heft angegeben und erst im Oktober jetzt dabei ist.


----------



## rum (8. September 2018)

Ich habe es bisher leider noch nicht geschafft mir die neue Ausgabe zu besorgen  Allerdings habe ich mir mal kurz das Video (ohne Ton) angesehen und finde, es macht Laune auf das Heft und zeigt außerdem, dass der Mann mit dem langen Bart eine gewissen Präsenz besitzt und vielleicht hier und da öfters mal bei PCGH eine schauspielerische Darbietung leisten könnte; würde mich freuen!


----------

